
Brian Kernighan remembers the origins of ‘grep’ - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/brian-kernighan-remembers-the-origins-of-grep/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17478260)

------
cafard
"When Computerphile’s interviewer had asked if the pipe operator is also still
being used today...".

